# 1DsIII vs 5DIII + 1DIV vs 7DII (all used)



## Snzkgb (Jan 23, 2017)

In half a year I'm going to upgrade my old bodies to something more capable. 5DII is slow and AF is a nightmare, and 7D is too noisy even at ISO 1600, and the AF is not so great.

I found that both 5DIII used and 1Ds III used are selling for almost exactly same price, about 1500$. Same with 1D IV vs 7DII, costing like 1200-1300$ used.

Of course 5DIII and 7DII are newer, AF is better, maybe high ISO is better too, but 1D bodies are 1D bodies. I used to have 1D IV once, and it was a beast. Had to sell it for the need of money, unfortunatelly. 

So, what do you think I should aim at?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 23, 2017)

If you have time to save a bit more (it looks like you have) what about a used 1DX? Not sure about prices in you area but buying the cameras at the prices you report should be getting you a long way towards a decent condition 1DX (Mk1).

Just a thought?


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 23, 2017)

johnf3f said:


> If you have time to save a bit more (it looks like you have) what about a used 1DX? Not sure about prices in you area but buying the cameras at the prices you report should be getting you a long way towards a decent condition 1DX (Mk1).
> 
> Just a thought?


Well, maybe, but I prefer to have two cameras for different types of shooting, when FF camera is an all-rounder, mostly landscapes, casual shooting, street photography, portraits and fast crop camera is aimed at wildlife, sports and action.

I'll think about having just one 1DX.


----------



## slclick (Jan 23, 2017)

Snzkgb said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > If you have time to save a bit more (it looks like you have) what about a used 1DX? Not sure about prices in you area but buying the cameras at the prices you report should be getting you a long way towards a decent condition 1DX (Mk1).
> ...



You have the SL1, as we all know.


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 23, 2017)

slclick said:


> Snzkgb said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...


All that I have can be found in my signature.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 24, 2017)

1ds Mark III is still a wonderful camera with the exception of the high ISO. If you usually use above ISO 1600, other cameras are more interesting.


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 24, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> 1ds Mark III is still a wonderful camera with the exception of the high ISO. If you usually use above ISO 1600, other cameras are more interesting.


I'm fine with ISO performance of 5DII, and 1DsIII seems to have the exact same sensor.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 24, 2017)

Snzkgb said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > 1ds Mark III is still a wonderful camera with the exception of the high ISO. If you usually use above ISO 1600, other cameras are more interesting.
> ...


The sensor is not the same.
The 1DS Mark iii has more chroma noise, noticeable even in ISO 800.
On the other hand, 1DS Mark iii has wonderful color depth at low ISO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 24, 2017)

The 5D MK III is very nice if you need better AF. I had no issue with the 5D MK II AF, but then I came from the days of cameras with no autofocus and somehow they worked very well.

I personally feel that a crop camera would get little use after having gone solely to FF. I could put my 24-70 on one and my 70-200 on the other. Getting focal length coverage when using crop plus FF is not easy without me buying another lens, and that extra money would let me buy a second FF.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 24, 2017)

I own all 4 of the cameras you mentioned. For ultimate image quality if you can shoot below 400 iso , I find the 1DsIII has an advantage although its hard to tell sometimes. If you need to high sio , the 5DIII is the best of the 4.
if you want something for fast action , I get better results with my 1DIV however the 7dII has a lot more user selectable features and is a little easier to navigate through the menus. 
The 1DsIII has a contrast detect focus vs the other 3 having phase detect which is much faster.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 24, 2017)

Most of your shots on 500px seem to be wildlife so my preference would be to go so I would go with the 5DIV for its AF performance. And to go with it I would choose the 5Diii - I know it is not one of the combinations you listed but if all 5 cameras are about the same price, what the heck.

I have the 7D2 and I really like it, but the AF is a bit tricky to manage at times and the 1D series just nail it. I have become less and less convinced about the 'crop factor' argument for wildlife: in good light it is OK but anything above ISO800 and the pixel quality of the 5D/1D start to override the number of pixels.


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 24, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Most of your shots on 500px seem to be wildlife so my preference would be to go so I would go with the 5DIV for its AF performance. And to go with it I would choose the 5Diii - I know it is not one of the combinations you listed but if all 5 cameras are about the same price, what the heck.
> 
> I have the 7D2 and I really like it, but the AF is a bit tricky to manage at times and the 1D series just nail it. I have become less and less convinced about the 'crop factor' argument for wildlife: in good light it is OK but anything above ISO800 and the pixel quality of the 5D/1D start to override the number of pixels.


I cannot afford 5DIV or 5DSR.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 24, 2017)

Sorry, I should have written 



> Most of your shots on 500px seem to be wildlife so my preference would be to go so I would go with the 1DIV for its AF performance. And to go with it I would choose the 5Diii - I know it is not one of the combinations you listed but if all 5 cameras are about the same price, what the heck.
> 
> I have the 7D2 and I really like it, but the AF is a bit tricky to manage at times and the 1D series just nail it. I have become less and less convinced about the 'crop factor' argument for wildlife: in good light it is OK but anything above ISO800 and the pixel quality of the 5D/1D start to override the number of pixels.



I did not mention the 5DSR because I know it is out of your price range


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2017)

It looks from your former gear list that you probably know what to do.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 24, 2017)

Snzkgb said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > If you have time to save a bit more (it looks like you have) what about a used 1DX? Not sure about prices in you area but buying the cameras at the prices you report should be getting you a long way towards a decent condition 1DX (Mk1).
> ...



Currently I use the 1DX and 7D2 and the vast majority of my photography is wildlife with the bulk of that being small birds. Much as I like my 7D2 it gets very little use as the 1DX is a far better wildlife camera.

I knew this before I bought the 7D2 but I needed a backup camera and something lighter for travel and where more mobility is needed + it was VERY cheap! Don't get me wrong the 7D2 is an excellent camera and, in good to very good light will give a small reach advantage over the 1DX. However, aside from the small reach advantage in good light the 1Dx is better in every way - but costing much more you would expect this!

I find the 1DX is just great for landscapes too, though it is a bit heavy. hence my suggestion of one camera.

Just food for thought, we can make suggestions, only you can decide what suits your wallet/needs best!


----------



## pwp (Jan 24, 2017)

I have had all the cameras you've mentioned. The 1D MkIV was a long time favourite, but now lags behind in a number of areas. It's an old camera now. As is the 1D MkIII released ten years ago in early 2007. It's still very competent but now relatively ancient history. There may be servicing issues coming up with the older bodies with discontinued support likely at some stage.

The 5D MkIII would be the pick of the bunch. I've just retired mine. It was bought in 2012 when they first shipped and has been in solid daily use. And to be honest it really doesn't give much away to the new 5D MkIV. 

-pw


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 25, 2017)

pwp said:


> I have had all the cameras you've mentioned. The 1D MkIV was a long time favourite, but now lags behind in a number of areas. It's an old camera now. As is the 1D MkIII released ten years ago in early 2007. It's still very competent but now relatively ancient history. There may be servicing issues coming up with the older bodies with discontinued support likely at some stage.
> 
> The 5D MkIII would be the pick of the bunch. I've just retired mine. It was bought in 2012 when they first shipped and has been in solid daily use. And to be honest it really doesn't give much away to the new 5D MkIV.
> 
> -pw


You right, 1DsIII and 1DIV are history now, and with time cervice center won't be able to service them.
I didn't think about that.

Well, seems that I'll have to choose between buying used 1DX and both used 5DIII+7DII.


----------



## slclick (Jan 25, 2017)

Why did you get rid of your other 5D3?


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 25, 2017)

slclick said:


> Why did you get rid of your other 5D3?


I lost my job and had to sell it and 1DIV for money.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 25, 2017)

Bummer!

One suggestion I read recently went along the lines of 'buyer's remorse - if you bought the 5DIII how much would you regret not buying the 7DII'?
Or 'When you had to sell your cameras, which one did you regret the most?'

I have the 7DII and if it was stolen and I had the insurance money, I would get the 5DIII for the ISO: it is often cloudy in NW England and I regularly push 800-1600, and if the bird is so small in the image that I really, really need the pixel count, the image is being magnified the extent it is 'just about' acceptable at best.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 25, 2017)

I had a 5d3 and a 7d original that I used mostly for wildlife and birds. I personally liked the 5d3 more the 7d in almost all conditions. I don't like to crop, and when I do, it's more for framing, rather then zooming. With that said, I prefered 5d3 images cropped to the field of view as the 7d un cropped. Weather isn't the best here and I'm often shooting at is 1600-3200 and I hated getting near that with the 7d. I've read that the 7dii is not much better then the 7d at higher ISO, but I haven't owned one, so I can't say from experience. But many swear on the 7dii. If I can come across a good deal on a used 7dii body I would like to try it. 

I then made an unplanned purchase on a used 1dx for a price I couldn't refuse. I sold the 7d, and kept the 5d3 and 1dx. I prefer the 1dx over the 5d3 in everyway. The ergonomics are far superior, having multi function buttons in both landscape and portrait orientation was wOrth it alone for me. A second joystick, in a natural position, the battery, for me, everything. 

If you are considering a 1dx, I wouldn't sleep on it. That is unless you need two bodies, then your stuck with a 5d3 and 7dii, Which would be a dream for many photographers.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2017)

Snzkgb said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you get rid of your other 5D3?
> ...



That's why you are Snzkgb and not Snzfsb?


----------



## Snzkgb (Jan 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Snzkgb said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


Funny joke, thanks.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 26, 2017)

Based on the lenses you own - I'd go with the 5DM3 and 7D2. We own nearly the same lenses, and I own the 5DM3 and 7D2 and almost never find a shot I can't get with this set-up... I'd never owned a 1D series camera, so can't comment - but I never get the urge to look at or try a 1D series either ... so that my take on it.  Good luck with the choices ...

Think about this too - with the lenses you own, and a 1.4x you go from 16mm to 896mm and with two cameras, half that range in your hands most of the time without changing a lens in the field.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 27, 2017)

I personally would go with just a single 1DX. 

I used to have a pair of 7D2's but I sold one and got a 1DX2. I loved the 1DX2 so much I found myself not really using the other 7D2 very much so I just sold that too. Now I'm rocking a solo 1DX2. I've shot with both 1DX and 1DX2 and they are both very similar in ergonomics. I just don't think I can really go back to a non 1D series except for maybe studio work where I might pick up a 5DS/r.


----------



## jhpeterson (Jan 27, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> 1ds Mark III is still a wonderful camera with the exception of the high ISO. If you usually use above ISO 1600, other cameras are more interesting.


+1
I, too, am using 1DS III cameras for almost all my work. Of course, whenever I need to use an ISO above 1600, I'll turn to my 1DX. 
At the price they're currently selling for, these nine-year-old bodies still deliver an amazing bang for the buck. And, since they're a 1D series, they'll probably keep working another nine years.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Stuart, everybody. 
I see that you have all these cameras and you possibly have had the "damn this camera is slow to focus" moments, however I'm interested by your statement, I can only find one reference to the contrast detect AF (dpreview), is this an error?
Looking at the manuals for the cameras they all (at least all the manuals I have) say they have 
TTL-CT-SIR with a CMOS sensor
(TTL secondary image-registration, phase detection) 
apart from the 1DsIII which says 
TTL-AREA-SIR with a CMOS sensor.
My understanding is that SIR is secondary image-registration, is phase detect and that contrast detect doesn't use a secondary image? 
I'm curious as to whether the CT vs AREA means phase vs contrast, and why having used phase detect (according to their own manuals) since the EOS film cameras would Canon go contrast detect on their flagship camera? 
Please understand this is an attempt to learn and not to discredit anyone. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> The 1DsIII has a contrast detect focus vs the other 3 having phase detect which is much faster.


----------



## telemaq76 (Jan 28, 2017)

i had 5d2 then 5d3 then 1ds3 ans 1dx. i never liked the image quality of 5d3, very bad at low iso, the 1dx is great very versatile, it s a no limit camera, but my fav is still my 1ds3, the image quality is over the top, the colors, the sharpness especially in portrait is something i don t find in the 1dx. and the shutter noise, the viewfinder with red illumated points, are details but make the 1ds3 still a great and unique camera for me


----------



## slclick (Jan 28, 2017)

another vote for a 1DX


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 28, 2017)

slclick said:


> another vote for a 1DX



+1


----------



## steepjay (Feb 3, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > another vote for a 1DX
> ...



+1 more.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 3, 2017)

jhpeterson said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > 1ds Mark III is still a wonderful camera with the exception of the high ISO. If you usually use above ISO 1600, other cameras are more interesting.
> ...



I use my 1DsIII a lot for landscape work and I love it. The thing that makes a huge difference with most cameras is the quality of the lens. I use Zeiss lenses with it and the results are amazing. I get the detail, the contrast and the color transmission that give the photos that extra punch.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Feb 3, 2017)

Snzkgb said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > If you have time to save a bit more (it looks like you have) what about a used 1DX? Not sure about prices in you area but buying the cameras at the prices you report should be getting you a long way towards a decent condition 1DX (Mk1).
> ...



I've had all of these cameras at one time or another, including the 1Dx. All have their merits. However, based on what you're needs are, I'd recommend a lighter 5D Mark III for all around street photography, portraits, and landscapes, and a 1D Mark IV for wildlife, sports, etc. That gives you increased weather sealing, etc., durability, shutter speed, and a 1.3 crop sensor.


----------



## aldvan (Feb 3, 2017)

I used to own a 5D2 and a 7D.
I sold the 7D years ago since I didn't like to work with a FF and a APS-C, particularly since I use the two bodies for the same kind of shooting, and I bought a good 1DsIII body. I 
Same impressions exposed in the previous posts. The 1DsIII is a piece of gear that worths to be collected even when it will be history. Last year I have switched the 5DII for a 5DSr and that is now my first choice. Hugely lighter than the 1DsIII and the potential of 50Mpx is immense.

aldo


----------



## Christo (Feb 3, 2017)

I am living in South Africa and do a lot of wildlife and birds. I had both the 7DII and 5DIII. From my personal experience is the 5DIII much better than the 7DII. Firstly during the golden hours when the real stunning wildlife photos opportunities arise, action happen, is the noise of the 7DII just to much, up to ISO 1000 is the limit for me on the 7DII. I can shoot my 5DIII up to ISO2500 with very good results. I also found the focus of my copy of the 7DII inconsistent, I did micro focus adjustment on all my lenses 3 times to make sure it is correct (500F4, 100-400II, 70-200IS II and 1.4XIII). I know quite a few people complaining about the same thing although others are very happy with their 7DII. When shooting the two cameras side by side the keeper rate of the 5DIII is always better. Due to the smaller pixels of the 7DII making the lenses work harder can the 5DIII be cropped to the same size as the 7DII without loosing a lot. Some scientific tests I saw showed the best you can do with a crop sensor is about 1.2X (not X1.6) better than a full frame at low ISO from a image quality point of view. You also have to increase the shutter speed by the crop factor of the 7DII over the 5DIII because of the smaller pixels from equal sharp images (Problems in low light). The shutter speed of the 5DIII is only 6 FPS and the 7DII 10 FPS that can make a difference at the decisive moment but if you don't earn your income from sport or wildlife photography is the amount of shots you miss not a big problem. My biggest problem with the 5DIII is the buffer size of about 6 RAW shots, the best is to use the fastest CF cards available and do not insert a SD card if you want the biggest buffer size. As far as I know is the buffer size limited by the slowest card in the 5DIII camera.

I bite the bullet and bought a secondhand 1DX and sold the 7DII, it is like black and white, focus is accurate and consistent and the high ISO performance excellent. I also have experience with the 5DIV and it is an excellent camera for wildlife, very, very good focusing, large enough buffer size, not as heavy as the 1DX and about the same price as IDX second hand. 

I never earn the 1DIV but a believe it is a excellent very reliable camera but maintenance my become a problem in the future.

My pick will be two 5DIII or a 1DX/5DIV with a cheep second backup body but every persons photographic stile differs as well as their needs.


----------

